# International choral & orchestral festivals 2020



## MRF Music Festivals

International choral festivals & orchestral festivals in beautiful destinations of Europe.
Each of the festivals is an unforgettable musical event.
Please find more information on *www.mrf-musicfestivals.com*


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*9th International choir and orchestra festival in Rome (Italy)

11.03. - 15.03.2020*

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-rome-italy.phtml*









_ROME - a multifaced myth_
Names such as "Eternal City" or "Centre of the World" are not too modest. However, the Italian metropolis boasts them, and emphasizes its significance in the world history. During a short stay it is simply impossible to visit all attractions of the town whose history dates 3000 years back. Among the most important ones there are: the Vatican with St. Peter's Basilica and St. Peter's Square, the Spanish Steps, the Catacombs, the Collosseum, the Roman Forum or Trastevere - the commercial district of Rome. You may enrich the cultural variety of this exceptional city by participating in concerts held in churches and concert halls during the Roma Music Festival.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*10th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Poreč (Istria, Croatia)

01.04 - 05.04.2020

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-istria-croatia.phtml*

_ISTRIA - the country by the sea_
The largest peninsula of the Adriatic is Croatia's most popular holiday destination. Despite the relatively small surface of Istria it offers an unbelievable multitude of impressive sceneries to be discovered. The combination of natural beauties, the healing powers of air, sun and the ocean, as well as the hospitality of the local inhabitants are like magic. Besides gorgeous parks, a picturesque stone coast and long beaches the Croatian Riveria provides many superb cultural events, such as the Istra Music Festival with performances from choirs and orchestras from all over the world.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*9th International choir and orchestra festival in Calella on the Costa Barcelona (Spain)

29.04. - 03.05.2020

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-on-the-costa-barcelona-spain.phtml*

_COSTA BARCELONA - a true holiday paradise_
Some attractions of this Catalonian region are its long, fine-sand beaches, the sea and its crystal-clear water holding in its depths an underwater paradise, and nature reserves with untouched landscapes in every shade of green. Bays among the rocks, beautiful old towns and an appealing climate make Calella a exceptional place. The area surrounding Calella, located between Barcelona and Girona, is famed for its historic and artistic legacy. This region has been a home and inspiration for such figures as Montserrat Caballe, the world-famed opera singer, the artist Salvador Dali, or the architect Antoni Gaudi. Concerts of the Costa Barcelona Music Festival make the holiday atmosphere richer with new musical accents.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*11th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Venice and Jesolo (Italy)

13.05. - 17.05.2020

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-venice-and-jesolo-italy.phtml*

_VENICE - city of channels and gondolas_
Since 1987 Venice and its lagoon have been on the UNESCO-list of cultural heritage. For many people it is the most beautiful city in the world, and is especially fascinating due to its architectural wealth. The heart of Venice - Piazza San Marco with the gorgeous Basilica - is one of the beautiful places in the world. In the proximity, at famous locations, the concerts of the Venezia Music Festival take place.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*6th International choir and orchestra festival in Budapest (Hungary)

01.07. - 05.07.2020

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-budapest-hungary.phtml*

_BUDAPEST - a city with one of the best locations in the world_
No visitor of the Hungarian capital can resist its beauty. The city enchants, impresses, and fascinates at the same time. The Danube divides the city into the hilly Buda and the flat Pest. The most interesting attractions of Budapest are the Fishermen's Bastion, the Mathias Church, the Royal Castle, the Citadel, and the Parliament building. It is here, "by the beautiful blue Danube," that the Budapest Music Festival takes place.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*12th Toscana Music Festival 2020*

12th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Tuscany (Italy)
22.07. - 26.07.2020









TUSCANY - country of cypress trees and soft hills
Italy's most popular holiday region is renowned for its joy of life, culinary delights and rich culture. About half of the world's art treasures can be found in Italy, a great part of them in the Tuscany. Particularly famous are Florence, the region's capital, but also Pisa, Siena, and Lucca - the home of Giacomo Puccini. The concerts of the Toscana Music Festivals are arranged in the classy ambience of the Spa of Montecatini and the Basilica Santa Maria Assunta.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-tuscany-italy.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*10th Paris Music Festival 2020

International choir and orchestra festival in Paris (France)
19.08. - 23.08.2020*









PARIS - city of love, dreams and senses
Nobody can think of Paris without various associations and a multitude of pictures crossing their mind: the river Seine, the Hunchback of Notre-Dame, Napoleon, the Arc de Triumphe, the Champs-Elysees. No other city exalts the imagination like this metropolis, which is also particularly popular for its musical events. As of late these also include the Paris Music Festival.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-paris-france.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*11th Praha Music Festival 2020*

*Praha Music Festival 2020

11th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Prague (Czech Republic)*









26.08. - 30.08.2020

PRAGUE - one of Europe's most beautiful metropoles
Experience the Golden City on the Vltava with its flair and numerous sights like the famous Prague Castle, Cathedral of St. Vitus, Charles Bridge, and the Golden Alley. You have the opportunity to enrich and experience the magical atmosphere with your musical performances during the Praha Music Festival in front of the picturesque backdrop.

For further information please visit: https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-prague-czech-republic.phtml


----------



## jackson99

This world challenging time..we need keep pray for God and keep stay at home. Best of good luck. My Lyrics Blog.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*12th Cracovia Music Festival 2020 (Poland)*









*12th International choir and orchestra festival in Cracow (Poland)
30.09. - 04.10.2020*

CRACOW - one of the twelve most important towns in the world
The former capital of Poland is one of Europe's last undiscovered destinations by mass tourism. Here the Holy Father Pope John Paul II served as a Bishop for more than twelve years. Centre of the old town is Rynek (main market place), one of Europe's most beautiful and largest market places. This market place is divided by huge cloth halls as well as the gothic St. Mary's Basilica. At the south edge of the old town rises the Wawelburg with the famous King's castle. *In these historic surroundings, in the renowned churches of Krakow as well as in the concert hall with its appealing acoustics, the concerts of the Cracovia Music Festival take place*.

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-cracow-poland.phtml*


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*14th Lago di Garda Music Festival 2020 in Italy*









*14th International choir and orchestra festival on Lake Garda (Italy)
15.10. - 19.10.2020*

LAKE GARDA (Italian: Lago di Garda) - the most mediterranean lake of all Italian Alpine lakes.
To the alert eye the lake offers a spectacle of natural brightness and colours which makes this place a unique holiday destination for all seasons. Visitors are impressed by places like Riva del Garda or Limone sul Garda with historic buildings and ancient traces of old Roman settlements as well as by imposing palaces and patrician villas that create a fascinating surrounding area for the Lago di Garda Music Festival. *This magnificent backdrop provides the opportunity for amateur choirs and orchestras to experience an unforgettable musical event*.

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-on-lake-garda-italy.phtml*


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*7th Wien Music Festival 2020 (Vienna, Austria)*









*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Vienna (Austria)
29.10. - 02.11.2020*

VIENNA - one of the greatest metropolises of the world
There are few cities with as wide a cultural offer as that of Vienna which includes the Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna Boys' Choir, Vienna State Opera, and countless museums. The city also boasts astounding architecture with a plethora of historic buildings, e.g. the St. Stephen's Cathedral built in 12th century and the baroque Schönbrunn Palace. The vicinities of Vienna are also attractive to visitors. There are the Wachau valley on the Danube river and the Benedictine Melk Abbey. *For many people Vienna is the most important music center of Europe where the famous Wien Music Festival takes place*.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-vienna-austria.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*10th Badenia Advent Music Festival 2020 (in Germany / Black Forest)*









*10th International choir and orchestra festival in Baden (Germany)
03.12. - 06.12.2020*

BADEN-BADEN - a charming town in the heart of the Black Forest.
The hot springs of the town were already appreciated and used by the Romans. The unique landscape of the Black Forest, the numerous mansions of the rich and the beautiful, the spas, the fourth-biggest festival hall in the world as well as the world-famous Casino radiate the flair of this international spa town. *Right here, where numerous artists of international fame have entered the stage, the concerts of the Badenia Advent Music Festival mainly take place*.

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-baden-germany.phtml*


----------

